# 57020 and 58661



## suzannereed (Dec 29, 2010)

Does anyone know if 57020 can be billed along with a 58661?  One of my doctors performed a diagnostic laparoscopy where she also removed a hydrosalpinx (fluid filled fallopian tube) and also aspirated the cul-de-sac.  I am not sure if I can bill the colpocentesis since she didn't go through the vagina.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## preserene (Dec 29, 2010)

Fluid  aspiration, hemoperitoneum aspiration from the abdomen, pelvis  or cul-de-sac  are the integral part of the procedure. Does not have to be reported separately ( irrespective of the fluid already there before the procedure on hydrosalphyx  or happened during the procedure). And no place for colpocentesis code here. Hope it helps


----------



## suzannereed (Dec 29, 2010)

Yes, this helps.  Thank you for your reply.


----------

